# Pick-Up Trucks



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Never been a fan of the New Age pick-ups and the prices are un-____ing-believeable. Once upon a time, pick ups were stripped down, hard line deals meant for work.

I see more super clean $40k pick-ups in Joe Suburbia's driveway than ever before. Could it be that Joe I'm-a-man-because-I-have-a-pick-up Suburbia is driving up the prices?

Stop it, Joe. Pick up trucks are for almost-retired plumbers, dang-it-all.






Seahawks.....


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

^^^:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:








slow day?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

It's pretty near impossible to find a stripped down vehicle now a days. I'm looking for a van or chassis cab right now and they are seeming to only come with power windows and locks, plus all the fancy blue tooth cell phone crap. 
I payed 25,000 for a 3 year old f250 with barely any miles. It's fully loaded and I don't think I have ever used half of the crap that is in it, he'll a mirror was hit in a parking lot and cracked ford wanted $1500 for a new mirror.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Dpeckplb said:


> It's pretty near impossible to find a stripped down vehicle now a days. I'm looking for a van or chassis cab right now and they are seeming to only come with power windows and locks, plus all the fancy blue tooth cell phone crap.
> I payed 25,000 for a 3 year old f250 with barely any miles. It's fully loaded and I don't think I have ever used half of the crap that is in it, he'll a mirror was hit in a parking lot and cracked ford wanted $1500 for a new mirror.


Passenger Side Mirror....

It has all the ambient air sensors for the engine electronic controls...


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Passenger Side Mirror....
> 
> It has all the ambient air sensors for the engine electronic controls...


Driver, power fold, power extend, heated, signal chrome cap. I'll never get another truck with all that bs.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

In order to buy my cube my wife said I have to sell my van, doesn't bother me, and my '91 F150, 300, stick, 4x4 locking hubs... no rust, less than 80K, no radio, no luxuries other than heat in winter. 

But, what's worth more? A money maker or a toy?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

You can get stripped down pick ups for around 20-25k. Problem is when you start adding in the things you want they end up coming with crap you don't because it's part of the package. You want a regular cab with roll up windows? No problem. You want that same regular cab with roll up windows with a v8 and or four wheel drive? Good luck.
When I bought my personal truck in August of '13 the '14s where already on the lot and because it was a new body style they were cutting the prices on the '13s a lot. My brand new extended cab, v8, 4x4, power windows locks rear slider remote start blah blah blah GMC Sierra had a sticker price of $40,000. I got it for $26,000. It's not even fully loaded but has more crap in it than I was looking to get. 



OpenSights said:


> F150... no rust


Lies!!!!! On a quiet night you can hear a Ford rust.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

OK, surface rust on the frame.


----------

